# ipnat ipv4 to ipv6



## Gaplan (Mar 4, 2017)

I want to redirect ipv4 to ipv6 in ipnat rules.


```
rdr em1 192.168.0.6/32 port 3128 -> 2a02:26b0:8000:2b:0:0:0:3/0 port 3128 tcp
```
but, I'm getting error message;


```
21.address family mismatch error at "", line 1
```


----------



## Gaplan (Mar 6, 2017)

Please anyone help ?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 6, 2017)

This is not possible.


----------



## Gaplan (Mar 6, 2017)

SirDice said:


> This is not possible.


thank you for answer.
how can i do local ip to ipv6 ? except nat


----------



## ShelLuser (Mar 6, 2017)

The best way to get access to the IPv6 network, in my opinion, is through a broker. So basically using an already existing gateway. Wikipedia has a list of tunnel brokers. Most will supply you with your own IPv6 address and/or subnet which you can then use to gain further access.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 6, 2017)

ShelLuser said:


> The best way to get access to the IPv6 network, in my opinion, is through a broker.


I can recommend getting one from he.net. I've had it for a few years now, and it has been working without any issues.


----------

